# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raide-Jokerin rakentaminen

## Makke93

Jokerin rakentaminen alkaa virallisesti parin viikon päästä ja Maunulassa sekä Laajalahdessa on esitöitä tehty jo toista kuukautta niin on aika aloittaa tämä keskustelu. Muutenkin noissa kehittämishankkeiden puolella olevissa satasivuisissa keskusteluissa tupataan kaymään sama keskustelu uudelleen ja uudelleen, kun melkein kukaan ei jaksa tai ehdi lukemaan pitkiä ketjuja läpi. On parempi aloittaa välillä uusi ketju kun tulee selvä uusi vaihe jossain keskustelunaiheessa. 

Patterimäessä oli tarkoitus alkaa niin ikään rakentamiseen valmistautuminen kaatamalla mäen laidalta puita kadun leventämistä varten. Täkäläinen NIMBY ryhmä oli repinyt pelihousunsa tästä ja pistänyt valituksen ELY-keskukseen, kun alueella on liito-oravia. Twitterissä on näkynyt näitten vaatimuksia muuttaa Jokerin reitti kulkemaan Takkatien kautta ikään kuin mäen alittaminen tunnelilla ei riitä. https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...t-viivastyvat/ Puunkaatojen viivästyminen kuitataan rakennusaikataulun muutoksilla ja koko projektia se ei ole kai vielä viivästyttänyt.

----------


## Huppu

9.5.2019
Raide-Jokerin rakentaminen alkaa virallisesti 3.6.2019 yhteensä 13 eri kohteessa ja elokuussa yhdeksässä uudessa kohteessa.

    Takkatie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä johtosiirrot ja maaleikkaukset
    Pitäjänmäentie (Pajamäentien liittymä): aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä johtosiirrot ja maaleikkaukset
    Pirkkolantie: helmikuussa aloitetut johtosiirrot jatkuvat, heinäkuussa alkavat taitorakennetyöt
    Pirjontie: helmikuussa aloitetut johtosiirrot ja pohjanvahvistustyöt jatkuvat
    Norrtäljentie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä johtosiirrot, Siltavoudintien liikenneympyrän kohdalla myös kiveyksien poistot ja kiertotieasfalttien tekeminen
    Maaherrantie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä valmistelut Tulvaniityn kohdan jätevesiviemärin siirtoa varten, Veräjä-kadun kohdalla viemäri- ja vesijohtotöiden valmistelut
    Lahdenväylän silta: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä kaapelien siirrot
    Pihlajamäentie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä reunakivien ja korokkeiden poisto sekä vesijohdon rakentaminen
    Viikinkaari ja Viikintien liikenneympyrä: aloitus 17.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä korokkeiden purkaminen vesijohdon rakentamista varten
    Viikintie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä johtosiirrot ja maaleikkaukset, uuden kävelyn ja pyöräilyn kiertotien rakentaminen
    Varikkotie ja Raaseporintie: aloitus 3.6.2019, ensimmäisinä töinä johtosiirrot, maaleikkaukset ja pohjanvahvistukset.

Loppukesällä kesäkuussa aloitetut rakennustyöt jatkuvat ja työt aloitetaan lisäksi yhdeksässä uudessa kohteessa. Espoossa rakentaminen aloitetaan heinäelokuussa Maarinrannantiellä, Tietotiellä, Konemiehentiellä, Linnoitustiellä ja Turunväylän ylittävällä uudella Impilahdensillalla. Helsingissä työt siirtyvät Pitäjänmäentiellä Pajamäentien liittymästä itää kohti. Lisäksi työt aloitetaan Eliel Saarisen tiellä Isonnevankujan kohdalla, Viilarintiellä ja Roihupellon varikkoalueella.
https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...ssa-kohteessa/

----------


## Makke93

Hesari uutisoi että Patterimäen tunnellirakentamiseen liittyvistä puunkaadoista tehty valitus Hallinto-oikeuteen oli hylätty perjantaina. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...006178012.html

Kyseessä oli nyt jo toinen valitus Pajamäkeläisen NIMBY-ryhmän toimesta. Aikaisempi oli myöhästyttänyt puunkaatoja kaksi kuukautta ja tämä nyt sitten parilla viikolla. 

Raide-jokerin sivuilla on muuten kartta puunkaatoalueista, joka jäi minulta aikaisemmin huomaamatta https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...tossa-alkavat/. Pienien liuskojen kaato, kun ympärillä on rakennettua kaupunkia joka ilmansuunnassa, tukee kyllä omaa ennakkoluuloani, ettei kyse ole oikeasti mistään huolesta eläimistön suhteen, vaan pelko siitä että Pajamäen pussinperästä vietäisiin Jokerin myötä omat bussiyhteydet.

----------


## Jussi

> Raide-jokerin sivuilla on muuten kartta puunkaatoalueista, joka jäi minulta aikaisemmin huomaamatta https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...tossa-alkavat/. Pienien liuskojen kaato, kun ympärillä on rakennettua kaupunkia joka ilmansuunnassa, tukee kyllä omaa ennakkoluuloani, ettei kyse ole oikeasti mistään huolesta eläimistön suhteen, vaan pelko siitä että Pajamäen pussinperästä vietäisiin Jokerin myötä omat bussiyhteydet.


Nimby-kysymykseltä tämä on minustakin enemmän vaikuttanut kuin luonnonsuojelukysymykseltä. Onko Pajamäen kohdalle muuten suunnitteilla pysäkkiä? Jos ei niin huoli on sinällään ymmärrettävä. 
Liito-oravien kannalta suurin ongelma taitaa olla ilmassa roikkuvat ajojohtimet: radan yli lentävä liito-orava ei välttämättä niitä huomaa - etenkin kun kyseessä on liito-orava. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu ettei tämä ole kuitenkaan Pajamäki-seuran suurin huolenaihe.

----------


## Rattivaunu

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10889719

Isoja viivytyksiä näköpiirissä huonoimmillaan. Kirjoitan mobiilisti, joten tarkempi referointi jää muiden harteille. KHO kuitenkin kielsi hakkuut toistaiseksi.

----------


## aki

> Nimby-kysymykseltä tämä on minustakin enemmän vaikuttanut kuin luonnonsuojelukysymykseltä. Onko Pajamäen kohdalle muuten suunnitteilla pysäkkiä? Jos ei niin huoli on sinällään ymmärrettävä.


Raide-jokerin pysäkki on tulossa siihen Pitäjänmäentien ja Pajamäentien risteykseen jossa bussipysäkki nykyisinkin sijaitsee. Pajamäestä on poistumassa linja 59 kun poikittaislinjastoa uudistetaan vuonna 2021. Jäljelle jäisi linja 14 joka varmaan jatkaa ainakin niin kauan kunnes Munkkivuoren ratikka joskus tulevaisuudessa ehkä valmistuisi. Pajamäki on kuitenkin suhteellisen iso lähiö vaikka pussinperä onkin. Voin kyllä ymmärtää että omien bussilinjojen menettäminen pelottaa, mutta näin suuren ja koko pk-seutua koskettavan hankkeen jarruttaminen ei kyllä ole oikea tapa asiaa hoitaa. Muistaakseni aikoinaan suunniteltiin ainakin linjan 41 poistamista Pelimannintien loppupäästä ja linjan 95 poistamista Keinutieltä. Asukasaktivismi kuitenkin tuotti tulosta ja edelleen näille päätepysäkeille ajetaan. Uskoisin että lähes 2000 asukkaan Pajamäki pystyy tulevaisuudessakin säilyttämään jonkin oman linjan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tuleeko teille  mieleen yhtäkään merkittävämpää  joukkoliikennehanketta pk-seudulla joka ei olisi törmännyt valituksiin ainakaan viimeisten 20 vuoden aikana?

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

Tosiaan tällä kertaa valituksen tekijä ei ollutkaan Pajamäen Nimbyt vaan Helsingin luonnonsuojeluseura. Nämä olivat jättäneet hallinto-oikeuteen valituksen myös edellisellä kierroksella Pajamäkeläisten jälkeen. Ihan ihmetyttää että seura perustelee valitustaan luonnonsuojelualueen häirinnällä vaikka luonnonsuojelualueeksi rajattu alue nimenomaan alitetaan tunnelilla. Ei ole kyllä sielläkään hirveän tarkasti tutkittu suunnitelmaa, mutta senhän kyllä arvasi siitäkin että valitukset on tehty aivan viimetingassa ja vasta muun mediahuomion jälkeen




> Raide-jokerin pysäkki on tulossa siihen Pitäjänmäentien ja Pajamäentien risteykseen jossa bussipysäkki nykyisinkin sijaitsee. Pajamäestä on poistumassa linja 59 kun poikittaislinjastoa uudistetaan vuonna 2021.


Linjan 59:n jääminen riippuu tosin siitä kuinka poikittaislinjaston jälkiselvityksissä toimitaan. Eli tehdäänkö 6min Malminkartanoon asti kulkevan 59 sijasta 10min välein kulkeva ja ruuhkaan lisäksi 59B juuri tuonne Pajamäkeen. Vai tuleeko kenties koko linjasta runkolinja, jolloin 59B jäisi epätodennäköiseksi, muttei mahdottomaksi.




> Jäljelle jäisi linja 14 joka varmaan jatkaa ainakin niin kauan kunnes Munkkivuoren ratikka joskus tulevaisuudessa ehkä valmistuisi.


Munkkivuoren ratikkaa tuskin on enää tulossa, kun 14 ja 18 eteläosien korvaaminen on sidottu läntisen kantakaupungin ratikkaan, ilman rataa Munkkivuoren sisälle. Vihdintien pikaraitiotie saattaa viedä mukanaan näiden linjojen pohjoispäätkin ja tunnetusti ilman sitomista kaupunginrakennusprojekteihin ratahankkeet ei Helsingissä mene läpi. Pajamäkeläisille voisi ehdottaa että, jos haluavat pitää suoran yhteyden keskustaan, niin rupeavat ajamaan Talin Golfkentän muuttamista uudeksi asuinalueeksi, johon voisi sitoa Munkkivuoren, Talin golfkentän, Pajamäen vierustan, Pitäjänmäen aseman kautta Pohjois-Haagan asemalle kulkevan kantakaupunkiraitiotien, siinä vaiheessa kun Vihdintien pikaratikka jatketaan Vantaalle.

Jäähän sinne tosin 201B joka tapauksessa, ja jos se ei riitä niin voihan 54:n päätepysäkin siirtää Valimon asemalta Pajamäkeen, kun sen merkitys pienenee Valimon liityntäterminaalin myötä.




> Muistaakseni aikoinaan suunniteltiin ainakin linjan 41 poistamista Pelimannintien loppupäästä ja linjan 95 poistamista Keinutieltä. Asukasaktivismi kuitenkin tuotti tulosta ja edelleen näille päätepysäkeille ajetaan.


41:stä voisivat sitten käyttää, jos se halutaan pitää. Tästä olen maininnut aikaisemminkin, mutta ne pari kertaan kun olen mennyt 41:llä suurinpaan aamuruuhkaan juuri tuolta päätepysäkiltä ei yhtäkään matkustajaa ole noussut kyytiin linjan omalta osuudelta.

Vihdintien bulevardikaupungin kaavarungon liikenneselvityksissä oli piirretty yhteys tuolta päätepysäkiltä Kehä I:lle. Ainoa toinen maininta asiasta, jonka olen nähnyt, on muuten Helsingin luonnonsuojeluseuran sivuilla, jossa oli valitettu että yhteys häiritsee Kehä I:n laidan virkistys-yhteyksiä. Jos tämä yhteys toiteutuu, niin sehän mahdollistaisi 41:n lopputyngän korvaamisen jollain poikittaislinjalla.

----------


## Makke93

Sitten on vuorossa seuraava NIMBY-ryhmä. Herttoniemi-seura hakee toimenpidekieltoa kallioalueen suojelemiseksi. Tällä kertaa ei ole kyseessä edes itse rata, vaan Kalliota louhitaan kevyeen liikenteen kaistan tieltä, joka rakennetaan raitiotien yhteydessä. Tuttuun tapaan seura lähti asiaa ajamaan vasta sen jälkeen kun HS siitä oli pari viikkoa sitten uutisoinut.

----------


## aki

> Sitten on vuorossa seuraava NIMBY-ryhmä. Herttoniemi-seura hakee toimenpidekieltoa kallioalueen suojelemiseksi. Tällä kertaa ei ole kyseessä edes itse rata, vaan Kalliota louhitaan kevyeen liikenteen kaistan tieltä, joka rakennetaan raitiotien yhteydessä. Tuttuun tapaan seura lähti asiaa ajamaan vasta sen jälkeen kun HS siitä oli pari viikkoa sitten uutisoinut.


Todettakoon nyt kuitenkin että kyseessä on jääkautinen hiidenkouru joka on luokiteltu valtakunnallisesti arvokkaaksi kohteeksi. En minä kyllä tuossa kalliomuodostelmassa mitään kovin erikoista näe mutta kaipa se sitten tärkeä on kun sen puolesta kannattaa taistella. Kovin on takkuista ollut raide-jokerin työmaan alkutaival. Ensin Pajamäen metsikön toimenpidekielto, sitten Oulunkylässä Norrtäljentiellä pora osui vanhaan dynamiittipötköön aiheuttaen räjähdyksen ja nyt tämä tapaus. Mitähän seuraavaksi?

----------


## aki

> Sitten on vuorossa seuraava NIMBY-ryhmä. Herttoniemi-seura hakee toimenpidekieltoa kallioalueen suojelemiseksi. Tällä kertaa ei ole kyseessä edes itse rata, vaan Kalliota louhitaan kevyeen liikenteen kaistan tieltä, joka rakennetaan raitiotien yhteydessä. Tuttuun tapaan seura lähti asiaa ajamaan vasta sen jälkeen kun HS siitä oli pari viikkoa sitten uutisoinut.


Uudenmaan ELY-keskus on antanut päätöksensä alkuviikosta eikä aseta toimenpidekieltoa ja siten estä hiidenkourun louhimista https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006211208.html

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kannatta katsoa toi edellisen viestin linkki. On mielenkiintoisesti kirjoitettu kyltti kuvassa.

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin Uutiset https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/2331371 kirjoittaa Patterimäen valitusten vaikutuksista Jokerin aikatauluun. Aikataulussa ei ole enää yhtään varaa uusiin myöhästymisiin ja jos ELY-keskus ei anna poikkeuslupaa puunkaatoon, niin uusi kaavaprosessi voi kestää useamman vuoden ja myöhästyttää projektia saman verran. 

Yleistähän tietoa on, ettei Pajamäessä liito-oravista oikeasti välitetä, kun aluksi keppihevonen kaatojen keskeyttämiseen oli lintujen pesintäpuut. Muutenkin joka kerta tulee keskustelussa esille kuinka ei tykätä siitä, ettei Pajamäki saa omaa pysäkkiään, joka sekin on ihan vaan mielikuva. Mittasin kartasta ja yli 500 metrin kävelymatkan päässä joko Pitäjänmäentien tai Pajamäen urheilupuiston pysäkeistä on vain kolme eteläisintä taloa Pajamäessä. Eli kaikki alueen asutus on 550m kävelymatkan päässä pysäkistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin Uutiset https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/2331371 kirjoittaa Patterimäen valitusten vaikutuksista Jokerin aikatauluun. Aikataulussa ei ole enää yhtään varaa uusiin myöhästymisiin ja jos ELY-keskus ei anna poikkeuslupaa puunkaatoon, niin uusi kaavaprosessi voi kestää useamman vuoden ja myöhästyttää projektia saman verran. 
> 
> Yleistähän tietoa on, ettei Pajamäessä liito-oravista oikeasti välitetä, kun aluksi keppihevonen kaatojen keskeyttämiseen oli lintujen pesintäpuut. Muutenkin joka kerta tulee keskustelussa esille kuinka ei tykätä siitä, ettei Pajamäki saa omaa pysäkkiään, joka sekin on ihan vaan mielikuva. Mittasin kartasta ja yli 500 metrin kävelymatkan päässä joko Pitäjänmäentien tai Pajamäen urheilupuiston pysäkeistä on vain kolme eteläisintä taloa Pajamäessä. Eli kaikki alueen asutus on 550m kävelymatkan päässä pysäkistä.


No mitä sitten tehdään jos ei tule lupaa mennä Patterimäen läpi? 
Voisiko sellainen ratkaisu toimia että on 2 erillistä linjaa, toinen Keilaniemi-Perkkaa ja toinen Itäkeskus-Pitäjänmäki?
Myöhemmin rakennettaisiin verkon yhdistävä osa Haagasta Munkkiniemen kautta Otaniemeen.

Patterimäen kierto kummaltakaan puolelta saa varmaan sekin vastustusta. Eteläpuolelta menisi osa siirtolapuutarhapalstoista ja golf-kentästä, pohjoispuolelta taas pienteollisuusalueesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

> No mitä sitten tehdään jos ei tule lupaa mennä Patterimäen läpi? 
> Voisiko sellainen ratkaisu toimia että on 2 erillistä linjaa, toinen Keilaniemi-Perkkaa ja toinen Itäkeskus-Pitäjänmäki?
> Myöhemmin rakennettaisiin verkon yhdistävä osa Haagasta Munkkiniemen kautta Otaniemeen.
> 
> Patterimäen kierto kummaltakaan puolelta saa varmaan sekin vastustusta. Eteläpuolelta menisi osa siirtolapuutarhapalstoista ja golf-kentästä, pohjoispuolelta taas pienteollisuusalueesta. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos poikkeuslupaa ei tule, niin todennäköisesti liikennöidään ainakin tuota Itis-Pitsku linjaa kunnes loput hommasta on valmis. 

Takkatien kautta menoa on ainakin pajamäkeläiset itse ehdotelleet, ja siitä on jo annettu seikkaperäinen selvitys jokerin sivuilla, miksei se oikein toimi, vaikka Helsingin uutisten artikkelissa se on edelleen vaihtoehtona.

Yksi vaihtoehtohan on purkaa koko Pajamäki ja rakentaa suoraan sen kautta. Aluehan on sellainen pussinperä, josta koituu liikennöintihaittoja, ettei sen säilyttämisestä ole mitään hyötyä.

Mutta tosissaan vaihtoehtona on lisäksi, että ratikka sylkäisee tunneliin vähän kauempaa Pitäjänmäentiellä ja nousee ylös kauempana Patterimäestä. Se tosin siirtäisi pysäkkejä kauemmaksi Pajamäestä, jolloin se oikeasti jäisi ilman Jokerin hyötyjä. Mutta sen siitä Nimbyilystä saa.

----------


## Multsun poika

Pajamäkeen on tulossa kaksi pysäkkiä, toinen Pitäjänmäentien suoran päähän ja toinen tunnelin suuaukolle Pajamäen länsilaidalle. Jos tunneli tehdään pidemmäksi, nämä pysäkit voidaan rakentaa maanalaisiksi, ei niitä tarvitse kauemmas siirtää.
Kenties kalliimpaa, mutta se olkoon hinta jonka Nimbyilyn aliarvioimisesta Raidejokeri saa maksaa.

----------


## Makke93

Nyt tuli sitten poikkeuslupa ELY-keskukselta https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/2335557. Katotaan käykö niinkuin Herttoniemen hiidekirnujen kanssa, että puut käydään kaatamassa niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista ennen kuin paikalliset ehtii tehtailla uutta valituskierrosta. Imeisesti joutuvat kuukaudenpäivät kuitenkin odottamaan, kun hommat aloitetaan vasta lintujen pesimäkauden jälkeen elokuussa, eli saattaa tulla vielä uusia valituksia.




> Pajamäkeen on tulossa kaksi pysäkkiä, toinen Pitäjänmäentien suoran päähän ja toinen tunnelin suuaukolle Pajamäen länsilaidalle. Jos tunneli tehdään pidemmäksi, nämä pysäkit voidaan rakentaa maanalaisiksi, ei niitä tarvitse kauemmas siirtää.
> Kenties kalliimpaa, mutta se olkoon hinta jonka Nimbyilyn aliarvioimisesta Raidejokeri saa maksaa.


Epäilen, että oltaisiin oltu valmiita tekemään tunnelipysäkkejä, ne on nimitäin jumalattoman kalliita. Eikä Nimbilyä voi olla aliarviomatta, ilman että jätetään projektit kokonaan tekemättä.

----------


## 339-DF

Voiko nyt sitten jostain vielä valittaa ennen elokuun puoltaväliä? Parashan se olisi ollut, että tuo poikkeuslupa olisi myönnetty samana päivänä kun työt saa jo aloittaa, ja sinne oltaisiin sitten menty keskiyöllä moottorisahan kanssa.

Tuo Makke93:n esittämä vaihtoehto, jossa vedetään linja suoraan Pajamäen läpi ja puretaan tarvittavat talot, olisi kyllä veikeä esitellä asukkaille jossain tilaisuudessa. Että kun ne rotat on niin kamalan tärkeitä niin me nyt sitten tehdään näin, koska luontoarvot ykkösenä ja ihmisethän voi asua missä vaan. Voi olla, että lentorotat ei enää kiinnostaisi siinä vaiheessa  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Voiko nyt sitten jostain vielä valittaa ennen elokuun puoltaväliä?


Hesarin uutinen aiheesta päättyy virkkeeseen: "Ely-keskus myönsi poikkeamispäätöksen, mutta päätöksestä on mahdollista valittaa Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen."

----------


## 339-DF

> Hesarin uutinen aiheesta päättyy virkkeeseen: "Ely-keskus myönsi poikkeamispäätöksen, mutta päätöksestä on mahdollista valittaa Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen."


No niinpä onkin. Hallinto-oikeus voinee kuitenkin hakemuksesta sallia nuo puunkaadot sillä aikaa kun asiaa käsitellään, eikö vain?

----------


## Melamies

> Voi olla, että lentorotat ei enää kiinnostaisi siinä vaiheessa


Mulkosilmäisten lentorottien suojeluinto ylittää kaikki rajat, joten tokkopa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä tulee kalliiksi tämä mies: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006566765.html

Ihan hyvä juttu Marjalta. Pistää kyllä vähän miettimään, onko meillä lait ajan tasalla jos yksi kiusankappale voi tosiaan aiheuttaa valtavat lisäkustannukset ja viivytykset oikeastaan ihan vaan harrastuksena.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä tulee kalliiksi tämä mies: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006566765.html
> 
> Ihan hyvä juttu Marjalta. Pistää kyllä vähän miettimään, onko meillä lait ajan tasalla jos yksi kiusankappale voi tosiaan aiheuttaa valtavat lisäkustannukset ja viivytykset oikeastaan ihan vaan harrastuksena.


Ja lentorotat ovat vain keppihevosen osassa näissä valituksissa.

----------


## Makke93

Katselin tänään Jokerin työmaata Kehä I:n varressa. Minkäs takia sepeliä on ajettu radalle niin paljon, että betonipölkyt eivät näy ollenkaan ja kiskoistakin vain pari senttiä päältä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Katselin tänään Jokerin työmaata Kehä I:n varressa. Minkäs takia sepeliä on ajettu radalle niin paljon, että betonipölkyt eivät näy ollenkaan ja kiskoistakin vain pari senttiä päältä?


Olen ihmetellyt vähän samaa.

Sellainen perinteinen sepelipedillä lepäävä pölkkyratahan on sikäli talvikunnossapidon kannalta ideaali, että muutaman sentin lumisade ei haittaa oikeastaan ollenkaan, koska kiskot ovat niin korkealla sepelin pinnasta. Mutta jos sepeliä on lähes kiskon pintaan asti, niin tuota hyötyä ei saada. Onko runsaasta sepelistä sitten jotain muuta hyötä?

----------


## Etika

Samanlaisen sepelimäärän näkee joskus myös rakenteilla olevilla rautateillä. Siihen mennessä, kun ne on otettu käyttöön, ylimääräinen sepeli on niistä siivottu ja veikkaisin, että niin ethdä tuollakin paikalla. Varmana en tiedä mikä siinä tavoitteena on, mutta arvauksena siinä ehkä lisäpainolla ja ylimääräisellä sepelillä painetaan sepelikerros riittävän tiiviiksi.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Samanlaisen sepelimäärän näkee joskus myös rakenteilla olevilla rautateillä. Siihen mennessä, kun ne on otettu käyttöön, ylimääräinen sepeli on niistä siivottu ja veikkaisin, että niin ethdä tuollakin paikalla. Varmana en tiedä mikä siinä tavoitteena on, mutta arvauksena siinä ehkä lisäpainolla ja ylimääräisellä sepelillä painetaan sepelikerros riittävän tiiviiksi.


Tätä minäkin arvelen. Sepeli tiivistyy, kun sitä painetaan. Näin sitä mahtuu sinne enemmän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen ihmetellyt vähän samaa.
> 
> Sellainen perinteinen sepelipedillä lepäävä pölkkyratahan on sikäli talvikunnossapidon kannalta ideaali, että muutaman sentin lumisade ei haittaa oikeastaan ollenkaan, koska kiskot ovat niin korkealla sepelin pinnasta. Mutta jos sepeliä on lähes kiskon pintaan asti, niin tuota hyötyä ei saada. Onko runsaasta sepelistä sitten jotain muuta hyötä?


Tampereellakin tilanne näytti tältä alkuun, mutta ei enää valmiilla radalla. Sivusta seuranneena syynä taitaa olla, että radan rakentamisessa käytetään tuentakonetta. Tuentakone ravistelee, asettelee ja tiivistää rataa, ja tätä tehdessä raide "nousee" ylemmäksi, taikka paremminkin sepeli tiivistyy ja valuu alemmaksi.

Eli tehdään niin kuin rautatietä. Paremmin tietävät täydentäkööt/korjatkoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tampereellakin tilanne näytti tältä alkuun, mutta ei enää valmiilla radalla.


Kyllä, näin se meni Tampereellakin. Pari esimerkkikuvaa Hallilan mutkista Hervantaan päin: 2019 ja 2020.

----------


## 339-DF

Mainiota, näin se selvisi tämäkin asia sitten!

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin uutiset https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/2430940 kirjoittaa, että Pajamäki-seura ry ja Pro Luonto ry ovat 10.8 valittaneet hallinto-oikeuteen ely-keskuksen myöntämästä poikkeusluvasta ja vaativat uutta täytäntöönpanokieltoa käsittelyn ajaksi. 

Kyllähän sen arvasi, että uusi valitus tulee ennen kuin puita ehditään ruveta kaatamaan, kun allianssi jätti ehdontahtoen kuukauden kaulan poikkeusluvan jälkeen. Senkin arvasi, ettei antamalla lintujen pesimiskauden loppua ennen kaatoja saavuteta myötätuntoa noilta kahdelta seuralta, kun luonnonsuojelu on pelkkä keppihevonen toiselle niistä ja toisen mielestä ei ole noudatettu luonnosuojelusäädöksiä muutenkaan.

Täytyy nyt vain toivoa, ettei hallinto-oikeus ota valitusta käsittelyyn, tai jos ottaa, niin ei myönnä täytäntöönpanokieltoa käsittelyn ajaksi.

----------


## Fa55

Miksi ihmeessä tuota kieltoa täytyy noudattaa? Tulisi varmaan halvemmaksi vaan jatkaa töitä kuin mitään valituksia ei ikinä olisi tehtykään ja maksaa sitten vaikka jotain sakkoja..

----------


## hmikko

> Miksi ihmeessä tuota kieltoa täytyy noudattaa? Tulisi varmaan halvemmaksi vaan jatkaa töitä kuin mitään valituksia ei ikinä olisi tehtykään ja maksaa sitten vaikka jotain sakkoja..


Rakennuttaja on kaupunki. Jos julkinen valta ei noudata oikeuden päätöksiä, niin sitä on paha edellyttää muiltakaan.

----------


## Neoplan

Minkäs merkkisillä ratikoilla jokerilla ajettaisiin, entä mikä olisi runkolinja-Scalojen kohtalo?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Minkäs merkkisillä ratikoilla jokerilla ajettaisiin, entä mikä olisi runkolinja-Scalojen kohtalo?


Skoda:n tuote nimeltään Artic.

----------


## Makke93

Hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valituksen poikkeusluvasta puunkaantoihin Patterimäessä. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007686074.html

Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että Patterimäen läpäisevä tunneli on suuaukkoja lukuunottamatta louhittuna. Korkein hallinto-oikeus ei ole vielä antanut valituslupaa, mutta se ei ole poissuljettua. Rakentamisen pitäisi jatkua alueella vuodenvaihteen jälkeen, eli taitaa taas jäädä aikaa tehtailla uusi valitus.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi valituksen poikkeusluvasta puunkaantoihin Patterimäessä. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007686074.html
> 
> Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että Patterimäen läpäisevä tunneli on suuaukkoja lukuunottamatta louhittuna. Korkein hallinto-oikeus ei ole vielä antanut valituslupaa, mutta se ei ole poissuljettua. Rakentamisen pitäisi jatkua alueella vuodenvaihteen jälkeen, eli taitaa taas jäädä aikaa tehtailla uusi valitus.


Tässä asiassa on tehty hyvä kompromissi: tunneli tehdään, mutta talot jätetään rakentamatta. Hyvä esimerkki siitä, että kukaan ei kärsi, jos tähän puistoon ei taloja rakenneta. Raitiotie on päästötöntä joukkoliikennettä ja siten merkityksellinen asia Espoossa ja Helsingissä.

----------


## j-lu

^ No kyllä siitä asuntojen rakentamattomuudesta kärsii monikin. Ensisijaisesti tietysti kaikki ne, jotka olisivat valinneet Patterinmäen asuinpaikakseen sillä heille Patterinmäki olisi ollut paras asuinpaikka - sen he olisivat valinneet niillä resursseilla, jotka heillä oli käytettävissään.

----------


## Salomaa

Historiallisesti arvokas Patterinmäki säilyy ja sinne mahdollisesti muuttoa haaveilleet voivat etsiä myytäviä asuntoja Pajamäestä.

----------


## j-lu

^ Pajamäessä näytti olevan kolme asuntoa myynnissä. Voi mennä jokunen vuosikymmen/sata, että 900 potentiaalista patterinmäkeläistä löytää Pajamäestä asunnon.

Edit: Kunnallispolitiikassa ja kaavoituksessa varsinkin tulee hyvin esille ihmisten itsekkyys. Tuskin kukaan voi vakavissaan väittää, että Patterinmäki on heille yhtä tärkeä tai tärkeämpi kuin niille, jotka haluavat muuttaa sinne, sitoa itsensä 25 vuoden velkavankeuteen päästäkseen Patterinmäkeen. Mutta kunnallispolitiikassa mielipidettä ei kysytä niiltä, jotka muuttaisivat Patterinmäkeen, vaan ainoastaan niiltä, jotka kusettavat koiraansa Patterinmäessä. Komia homma!

----------


## Salomaa

> ^ Pajamäessä näytti olevan kolme asuntoa myynnissä. Voi mennä jokunen vuosikymmen/sata, että 900 potentiaalista patterinmäkeläistä löytää Pajamäestä asunnon.
> 
> Edit: Kunnallispolitiikassa ja kaavoituksessa varsinkin tulee hyvin esille ihmisten itsekkyys. Tuskin kukaan voi vakavissaan väittää, että Patterinmäki on heille yhtä tärkeä tai tärkeämpi kuin niille, jotka haluavat muuttaa sinne, sitoa itsensä 25 vuoden velkavankeuteen päästäkseen Patterinmäkeen. Mutta kunnallispolitiikassa mielipidettä ei kysytä niiltä, jotka muuttaisivat Patterinmäkeen, vaan ainoastaan niiltä, jotka kusettavat koiraansa Patterinmäessä. Komia homma!


Valtuuston istuntoja voi seurata mm Helsinki-kanavalta. Usein katselen koko istunnon alusta loppuun. Viimeksi istunto kesti yli neljä tuntia. Katselin aina pätkän kerrallaan. MM. tähän vedoten väitän että asia on päinvastoin. Asuntorakentamisen kannattajat saavat äänensä paremmin kuuluviin kuin ainutlaatuisten viheralueiden säilyttäjät. Hyvä esimerkki Vartiosaari myös.

----------


## Makke93

Patterimäkeen ei ollut asuntoja tulossa vaan osaan Patterimäen puiston alueesta, Pajamäen- ja Pitäjänmäentien laitaan, josta on vielä viitisenkymmentä metriä ennen kuin Patterimäen suojelualue linnoitukseineen ja varsinainen mäki alkaa. 




> Asuntorakentamisen kannattajat saavat äänensä paremmin kuuluviin kuin ainutlaatuisten viheralueiden säilyttäjät. Hyvä esimerkki Vartiosaari myös.


Mahtaakohan johtua siitä, että asumisen hinnan kanssa painivat muodostavat suuremman osan kaupungin väestöstä, kuin puunkatoluvista valituksia tehtaileva. 

J-lu ei varmaan tarkoittanut juuri valtuuston istuntoja, vaan kaavoituksesta ja kuntapolitiikasta saatavia kirjoituksia, kommentteja ja valituksia, joissa tulee se itsekkyys esille.

----------


## Salomaa

> Patterimäkeen ei ollut asuntoja tulossa vaan osaan Patterimäen puiston alueesta, Pajamäen- ja Pitäjänmäentien laitaan, josta on vielä viitisenkymmentä metriä ennen kuin Patterimäen suojelualue linnoitukseineen ja varsinainen mäki alkaa.


Kyseessä on yhtenäinen merkittävä virkistysalue, siten tuo Ylen uutinen on varsin selkeä:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11580461






> Mahtaakohan johtua siitä, että asumisen hinnan kanssa painivat muodostavat suuremman osan kaupungin väestöstä, kuin puunkatoluvista valituksia tehtaileva.


Kovan rahan asuntojen rakentaminen ei ratkaise asumisen hintakysymystä. Ammattivalittaja ei menesty hallinto-oikeudessa. Tässä oli useampi valittaja. Pajamäki-seura koostunee siellä asuvista asukkaista.




> J-lu ei varmaan tarkoittanut juuri valtuuston istuntoja, vaan kaavoituksesta ja kuntapolitiikasta saatavia kirjoituksia, kommentteja ja valituksia, joissa tulee se itsekkyys esille.


Valtuusto on ylin päättävä elin, joka tekee raamit suuremmalle kokonaisuudelle. Jos pitää puheeksi ottaa koiran ulkoilutusalueet alatyylillä ilmaistuna, niin ehkä se kuitenkin kertoo että kirjoittaja ei loppujen lopuksi yöuniaan menetä Patterinmäen viheraluekokonaisuuden rakentamatta jättämisestä.

Demokratiassako pitäisi jättää käyttämättä valitusoikeutta, joka lakiin on kirjoitettu. Itsekkyyttähän on sekin, jos jokainen tyhjä tila pitää nähdä rahan tuoton näkökulmasta. Lisäksi vielä, että miksi virkamiesvalmistelua ei tehdä niin huolellisesti, että hallinto-oikeuskäsittelyä ei tarvita. Nythän kyseinen kaavaesitys rakentamisesta oli lainvastainen.

----------


## Makke93

> Kyseessä on yhtenäinen merkittävä virkistysalue, siten tuo Ylen uutinen on varsin selkeä:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11580461


Virkistysalue voi olla yhtenäinen, mutta mikä tekee siitä merkittävän on luonnonsuojelualue kukkulalla ja se linnoitus siellä. Muuten se on samaa metsäpolkua, jota on kaupunkiseudulla nurkat ja pielet täys.




> Kovan rahan asuntojen rakentaminen ei ratkaise asumisen hintakysymystä. Ammattivalittaja ei menesty hallinto-oikeudessa. Tässä oli useampi valittaja. Pajamäki-seura koostunee siellä asuvista asukkaista.


Asunto on asunto markkinoilla ja mitä enemmän niitä on verrattuna kysyntään sitä alempana hinta on. Se, että on jouduttu luomaan rinnalle järjestelmiä mahdollistamaan asunnon hankinta pienituloisemmillekkin ei muuta sitä asiaa, että asuntokannan kasvu vähintään hidastaa hintojen kasvua oli rakennettava asunto rahoitteisuudeltaan mikä tahansa.

Ja Pajamäki seura on nimenomaan niitä, jotka näyttävät sitä itsekkyyttä. Eli kun itsellä on se vuosikymmeniä sitten hankittu asunto alueelta, huoli on vaan ympäristön (ei luontoympäristö vaan siis mitä on kirjaimellisesti ympärillä) säilyttämisestä sellaisena kun siihen on tottunut, samalla kun muut tappelevat tuloja nopeammin kasvavien asuntojen hintojen ja siihen liittyvien kustannusten kanssa. Jokerinkin valitusten perusteet on olleet keppihevosia selvästi, kun keskustelu menee aina pelkoon huononevista joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä Jokerin myötä.




> Valtuusto on ylin päättävä elin, joka tekee raamit suuremmalle kokonaisuudelle. Jos pitää puheeksi ottaa koiran ulkoilutusalueet alatyylillä ilmaistuna, niin ehkä se kuitenkin kertoo että kirjoittaja ei loppujen lopuksi yöuniaan menetä Patterinmäen viheraluekokonaisuuden rakentamatta jättämisestä.
> 
> Demokratiassako pitäisi jättää käyttämättä valitusoikeutta, joka lakiin on kirjoitettu. Itsekkyyttähän on sekin, jos jokainen tyhjä tila pitää nähdä rahan tuoton näkökulmasta. Lisäksi vielä, että miksi virkamiesvalmistelua ei tehdä niin huolellisesti, että hallinto-oikeuskäsittelyä ei tarvita. Nythän kyseinen kaavaesitys rakentamisesta oli lainvastainen.


Tässä keskustelussa ei ole kyseenalaistettu valtuuston valtaa, vaan missä kohtaa kaupunkipolitiikassa tulee esiin se itsekkyys. Se, että se ei tulisi esille valtuuston istunnossa, ei tarkoita ettei se olisi merkittävä osa kaavoituksesta käytävää keskustelua, vaikka valtuusto on kuinka ylin päättävä elin kaupungissa.

Valitusoikeus on kaikessa, perusteettomissakin jutuissa. Kaikesta ei tietenkään ole tarkoitus valittaa vaan joka kerta valittaja tekee valinnan mistä valittaa. Näitä perusteita ja motiiveja voi kritisoida ilman, että se on valitusoikeuden arvostelua. Valitusoikeuttakin on arvosteltu, mutta silloin on ollut kyse siitä, että samaa asiaa on viety uudelleen ja uudelleen, jota on haluttu rajoittaa.

Valitus puiston laidan asunnoista meni läpi kahdesta syystä, kuten linkkaamasi artikkeli kertoo, koska osa kaavan alueesta oli liian lähellä maalitehdasta ja koska alueella oli liito-oravia. Alueen merkittävyyttä virkistysalueena oikeus ei puoltanut. Oravavalituksia noista voi kritisoida vaikka kaava-alueelta löytyikin loppujen lopuksi liito-oravia, kun tapa on ollut valittaa niistä, silloin kun niitä ei olekkaan ja taustalla muut perusteet, kuten kävi Pirkkolan parkkialueen kanssa juuri. Kaavantekijöillä on rajalliset resurrsit tutkia eläimistöä ja siksi aina ei voi tehdä uutta liito-oravaselvitystä kun kaavoittetaan. Tietenkin kun rahat ei riitä tutkimiseen, niin se on sitten peruste kaavoittamatta jättämiseen, eikä lisärahoitukselle kaavoitukseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Virkistysalue voi olla yhtenäinen, mutta mikä tekee siitä merkittävän on luonnonsuojelualue kukkulalla ja se linnoitus siellä. Muuten se on samaa metsäpolkua, jota on kaupunkiseudulla nurkat ja pielet täys.


Moni Helsinkiläinen näkee asian toisin: viimeisiä viheralueita puolustetaan. Kaikki eivät ajattele niitä ainoastaan koiranulkoilutuspaikkoina ja pelkkänä metsäpolkuna.






> Asunto on asunto markkinoilla ja mitä enemmän niitä on verrattuna kysyntään sitä alempana hinta on. Se, että on jouduttu luomaan rinnalle järjestelmiä mahdollistamaan asunnon hankinta pienituloisemmillekkin ei muuta sitä asiaa, että asuntokannan kasvu vähintään hidastaa hintojen kasvua oli rakennettava asunto rahoitteisuudeltaan mikä tahansa.


Moni näkee asian noin, mutta esitetään myös paljon teoriaa, että jatkuva rakentaminen ei ratkaise asumisen hintakysymystä.




> Ja Pajamäki seura on nimenomaan niitä, jotka näyttävät sitä itsekkyyttä. Eli kun itsellä on se vuosikymmeniä sitten hankittu asunto alueelta, huoli on vaan ympäristön (ei luontoympäristö vaan siis mitä on kirjaimellisesti ympärillä) säilyttämisestä sellaisena kun siihen on tottunut, samalla kun muut tappelevat tuloja nopeammin kasvavien asuntojen hintojen ja siihen liittyvien kustannusten kanssa. Jokerinkin valitusten perusteet on olleet keppihevosia selvästi, kun keskustelu menee aina pelkoon huononevista joukkoliikenneyhteyksistä Jokerin myötä.


Vapaassa maassa on yhdistymis- ja kokoontumisvapaus. Yleensä nämä kaupunginosayhdistysten kannatotot eivät aiheuta muutoksia. Tässä Pajamäen tapauksessa kompromissi on hyvä: Raitiotie tulee, lisärakentamista viheralueelle ei.






> Tässä keskustelussa ei ole kyseenalaistettu valtuuston valtaa, vaan missä kohtaa kaupunkipolitiikassa tulee esiin se itsekkyys. Se, että se ei tulisi esille valtuuston istunnossa, ei tarkoita ettei se olisi merkittävä osa kaavoituksesta käytävää keskustelua, vaikka valtuusto on kuinka ylin päättävä elin kaupungissa.


Kaikkea erimieltä olevien toimintaa voidaan leimata itsekkyydeksi. Kaavoitusasioissa kuitekin asia on niinpäin että virkamiesten suunnittelema kaava runnotaan läpi. Oodissa kaupunkilaisille heijasteltiin tunnin aikana kuva minuutissa uusista kaavoitushankkeista. Kirjoitin Hesariin kyseisen menettelyn vuorovaikutusmerkityksestä. Oitis kaupunkisuunnittelun virkamiehet puolustivat tilaisuutta vastineessaan: 60 diakuvaa kaavoista tunnin aikana on jotain uutta ja mahtavaa asukasdemokratiaa.




> Valitusoikeus on kaikessa, perusteettomissakin jutuissa. Kaikesta ei tietenkään ole tarkoitus valittaa vaan joka kerta valittaja tekee valinnan mistä valittaa. Näitä perusteita ja motiiveja voi kritisoida ilman, että se on valitusoikeuden arvostelua. Valitusoikeuttakin on arvosteltu, mutta silloin on ollut kyse siitä, että samaa asiaa on viety uudelleen ja uudelleen, jota on haluttu rajoittaa.


On tosiaan puhuttu paljon siitä että valittaminen hidastaa hankkeita ja tyhjäkäynti aiheuttaa kustannuksia. Näistä valituksista kuitenkin suurin osa on perusteltuja. Valitukset voidaan välttää huolellisella asukaskuulemisella. Esimerkiksi Tähkätien asumisyksiköstä ja Mikkelin toriparkista ei tullut valituksia, koska asukkaiden kuulemiseen kiinnitettiin huomiota jo suunnitteluvaiheessa




> Valitus puiston laidan asunnoista meni läpi kahdesta syystä, kuten linkkaamasi artikkeli kertoo, koska osa kaavan alueesta oli liian lähellä maalitehdasta ja koska alueella oli liito-oravia. Alueen merkittävyyttä virkistysalueena oikeus ei puoltanut. Oravavalituksia noista voi kritisoida vaikka kaava-alueelta löytyikin loppujen lopuksi liito-oravia, kun tapa on ollut valittaa niistä, silloin kun niitä ei olekkaan ja taustalla muut perusteet, kuten kävi Pirkkolan parkkialueen kanssa juuri. Kaavantekijöillä on rajalliset resurrsit tutkia eläimistöä ja siksi aina ei voi tehdä uutta liito-oravaselvitystä kun kaavoittetaan. Tietenkin kun rahat ei riitä tutkimiseen, niin se on sitten peruste kaavoittamatta jättämiseen, eikä lisärahoitukselle kaavoitukseen.


Missäköhän yhteydessä on tehty valituksia olemattomista liito-oravista ?

----------


## Resiina

> Patterimäkeen ei ollut asuntoja tulossa vaan osaan Patterimäen puiston alueesta, Pajamäen- ja Pitäjänmäentien laitaan, josta on vielä viitisenkymmentä metriä ennen kuin Patterimäen suojelualue linnoitukseineen ja varsinainen mäki alkaa.


Tässä vielä kuva kyseisestä alueesta

----------


## Makke93

> Moni Helsinkiläinen näkee asian toisin: viimeisiä viheralueita puolustetaan


Ja he ovat väärässä ihan sellaisesta asiasta, joka ei ole mielipide. Jos ei usko niin sitten kartta käteen. Pajamäessäkin on ulkoilualuetta lounaaseen melkein Otaniemeen asti vaikka koko Patterimäen puisto mystisesti häviäisi jonnekkin huomenna.




> Moni näkee asian noin, mutta esitetään myös paljon teoriaa, että jatkuva rakentaminen ei ratkaise asumisen hintakysymystä.


Koska kysyntä kasvaa vielä nopeammin kuin asuntokanta. Ei ole rakettitiedettä.

On hetkellisestikin nähty paikallisia hinnanlaskuja, mutta ne eivät ole olleet tarpeeksi laajoja tai pitkäkestoisia, että olisivat vaikuttaneet koko seudun yleiseen trendiin. Esimerkiksi Martinlaaksossa oli hinnat hetken laskussa kun Kivistössä rupesi taloja valmistumaan.




> Vapaassa maassa on yhdistymis- ja kokoontumisvapaus.


Onko joku väittänyt toisin? Etkö ihan oikeasti ymmärrä jonkun mielipiteen arvostelua ja mielipideoikeuden arvostelua? Kun on nyt jo kolmas kerta keskustelussa kun vastaan kritiikkiiin sönköttämällä oikeuksista.




> Tässä Pajamäen tapauksessa kompromissi on hyvä: Raitiotie tulee, lisärakentamista viheralueelle ei.


Mikä ihmeen kompromissi? Siellä on yritetty viime viikkoon asti kaataa projektia ja todennäköisesti jatkossakin, jos korkein hallinto-oikeus antaa valitusluvan.




> Kaikkea erimieltä olevien toimintaa voidaan leimata itsekkyydeksi.


Eikä kaikkea ollakkaan leimattu, vaan vain se, että pidetään kiinni viheralueista joita on vaikka millä mitalla samalla kun asumisen hinta kasvaa tuloja nopeammin.




> Kaavoitusasioissa kuitekin asia on niinpäin että virkamiesten suunnittelema kaava runnotaan läpi. Oodissa kaupunkilaisille heijasteltiin tunnin aikana kuva minuutissa uusista kaavoitushankkeista. Kirjoitin Hesariin kyseisen menettelyn vuorovaikutusmerkityksestä. Oitis kaupunkisuunnittelun virkamiehet puolustivat tilaisuutta vastineessaan: 60 diakuvaa kaavoista tunnin aikana on jotain uutta ja mahtavaa asukasdemokratiaa.


Mulle on jo lukiossa opetettu, että kun tehdään diaesitys, niin dioja pistetään sen verran että niitä on noin yksi per minuutti, otsikko- ja kiitosdiat poislukien. Eikä se Oodissa esitelmöinti ole se pääasiallinen asukaspalautteen hakemiskeino, vaan jokaiselle projektille ne asikirjat löytyy netistä erikseen. Tuollainen esitys on sitä varten että kerrotaan mitä on meneillään, jotta ihmiset voi sitten itse perehtyä tarkemmin ja antaa palautetta omalla vauhdillaan eikä siinä paikan päällä. Diat löytyy myös netistä jälkeenpäin, eli sieltä voi etsiä myöhemminkin niitä kaavoitushankkeita, jos meni esitys liian nopeasti.




> Missäköhän yhteydessä on tehty valituksia olemattomista liito-oravista ?


https://www.metsalehti.fi/uutiset/mo...ynyt-merkkeja/

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> 
> 
> Onko joku väittänyt toisin? Etkö ihan oikeasti ymmärrä jonkun mielipiteen arvostelua ja mielipideoikeuden arvostelua? Kun on nyt jo kolmas kerta keskustelussa kun vastaan kritiikkiiin sönköttämällä oikeuksista.


Sinä voi tehdä minua kohtaa tuontyylisen kannanoton. Mutta minä en voi tehdä vastaavaa Sinulle, etteikö moderaattori puuttuisi peliin. Hyvä esimerkki siitä, että foorumin säännöt eivät ole kaikille samat.

----------


## Makke93

> Sinä voi tehdä minua kohtaa tuontyylisen kannanoton. Mutta minä en voi tehdä vastaavaa Sinulle, etteikö moderaattori puuttuisi peliin. Hyvä esimerkki siitä, että foorumin säännöt eivät ole kaikille samat.


Jaahas mulla on ollut tokkurainen aamu kun on jäänyt sana välistä ja tullut väärä muoto pariin toiseen. Tarkoitus oli kirjoittaa tuollainen:




> Onko joku väittänyt toisin? Etkö ihan oikeasti ymmärrä mitä eroa on jonkun mielipiteen arvostelulla ja mielipideoikeuden arvostelulla? Kun on nyt jo kolmas kerta keskustelussa kun vastaat kritiikkiiin sönköttämällä oikeuksista.


Vaikka ei tuo nyt varmaan sinun vastausta muuta.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos se olikin totuus se "vastaan kritikkiin sönköttämällä oikeuksista"

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin twittertili https://twitter.com/raidejokeri/stat...79339489320965 kertoo, että vuoden lopussa rataa on valmis 9140m (36,12% omien laskujen mukaan) ja rakennustöistä kaikkiaan 44%.

----------


## Makke93

Hesari kertoo, että korkeinpaan hallinto-oikeuteen on jätetty valituspyyntö hallinto-oikeuden poikkeuslupapäätöksestä https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007728673.html . Tällä kertaa asialla ovat sekä Pajamäki-seura, että Pro Luonto -yhdistys. Ilmeisesti aikaisempi tieto rakentamisen jatkumisesta uuden vuoden jälkeen ei tarkoittanut ensimmäistä uuden vuoden jälkeistä viikkoa kun artikkelissa lukee edelleen, että puita on tarkoitus alkaa kaatamaan tänä vuonna.

----------


## Makke93

Patterimäen laidalla on vihdoin päästy puunkaatoon. Vain vajaa 2 vuotta myöhemmin kuin oli tarkoitus. Maanantain kaadot on jopa taltioitu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkdmg6JDODs

Jokerin tiedotteen mukaan uusimman valituksen toimeenpanokielto koskee ainoastaan Patterimäen länsipuolta ja nyt aloitetut kaadot ovat siis itäpuolella. https://raidejokeri.info/patterimaen...styot-alkavat/

Twitterissä paikalliset on syyttänyt projektia toimeenpanokiellon rikkomisesta, antaen ymmärtää, että toimeenpanokielto koskisi koko aluetta. KHO:n sivuilta en kuitenkaan löydä toissakesäistä päätöstä uudempaa liittyen Jokeriin, eli tiedotteiden ja juorun varassa asia näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Patterimäen laidalla on vihdoin päästy puunkaatoon.


Siellä oli kai tehty joku uusi katselmus, ja kas kummaa, papanoita ei löytynyt. Joku on unohtanut tilata netistä ja ripotella sinne.

----------


## late-

> Siellä oli kai tehty joku uusi katselmus, ja kas kummaa, papanoita ei löytynyt. Joku on unohtanut tilata netistä ja ripotella sinne.


Ensisijaisesti tarkastettiin, ettei ole uusia kolopuita. Nyt kaadetuissa ei pesäpuita ole koskaan ollutkaan, eikä tästä tietääkseni ole ollut erimielisyyttäkään. Poikkeamislupaa on haettu vain Patterimäen länsipuolelle, jossa ratalinjalla on lisääntymis- ja levähdyspaikkoja.

----------


## samulih

> Siellä oli kai tehty joku uusi katselmus, ja kas kummaa, papanoita ei löytynyt. Joku on unohtanut tilata netistä ja ripotella sinne.


Oikeusvaltiossa voi tehdä näin ilman että täytyy foliohattua kaivaa, asia käsitellään ja sitten edetään.

----------


## Rehtori

KHO ei antanut valituslupaa Patterinmäen länsipuolelle, eli nyt koko osuus on mahdollista toteuttaa. Ikävää että viherhörhöt saivat venytettyä prosessia näin pitkään, mutta nyt onneksi päästään eteenpäin.

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007814458.html

----------


## 339-DF

> Ikävää että viherhörhöt saivat venytettyä prosessia näin pitkään, mutta nyt onneksi päästään eteenpäin.


Noh, se kuuluu ikään kuin asiaan. Eihän näillä valituksilla oikeastaan koskaan edes pyritä muuhun kuin viivästyttämiseen ja kiusantekoon. Mutta hyvässä suunnittelussa ne osataan ottaa huomioon, ja nytkin Saarikoski toteaa Hesarissa, että ihan ajallaan se linja saadaan auki, näistä viiveistä huolimatta, vaikka "puskurit on syöty". Siksihän ne puskurit siellä olivatkin.

Kalliiksihan tämä kyllä tulee. Minusta ei olisi kohtuutonta, että ilmeisen perusteettomista valituksista lankeaisi valittajalle jonkinlainen lasku.

----------


## EVhki

> Minusta ei olisi kohtuutonta, että ilmeisen perusteettomista valituksista lankeaisi valittajalle jonkinlainen lasku.


Eikö siitä sitten lankea? Oikeuslaitoksen sivuilla ilmoitetaan hylätyn valituksen hinnaksi hallinto-oikeudessa 260 euroa ja korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa 510 euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö siitä sitten lankea? Oikeuslaitoksen sivuilla ilmoitetaan hylätyn valituksen hinnaksi hallinto-oikeudessa 260 euroa ja korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa 510 euroa.


Tarkoitin, että jos valituksen kohde pystyy osoittamaan, että valitus on ilmeisen perusteeton taikka jopa vain kiusantekomielessä tehty, ja myös, että valituksen kohteelle on syntynyt valituksen aiheuttaman viivästymisen vuoksi todellisia, todennettavia kustannuksia, niin valittajalle syntyisi vahingonkorvausvelvollisuus.

Suurissa hankkeissa tuollaiset ylimääräiset kustannukset voivat olla miljoonaluokassa.

----------


## Jolittn

> Tarkoitin, että jos valituksen kohde pystyy osoittamaan, että valitus on ilmeisen perusteeton taikka jopa vain kiusantekomielessä tehty, ja myös, että valituksen kohteelle on syntynyt valituksen aiheuttaman viivästymisen vuoksi todellisia, todennettavia kustannuksia, niin valittajalle syntyisi vahingonkorvausvelvollisuus.
> 
> Suurissa hankkeissa tuollaiset ylimääräiset kustannukset voivat olla miljoonaluokassa.


Joulukuussa 2020 julkaistussa HS:n erikoisartikkelissa mainittiin seuraavaa: 

_"PATTERIMÄELLÄ Raide-Jokeri on saanut poikkeusluvan puunkaatoa varten, mutta päätöksestä voidaan valittaa. Jos näin käy, tunneliurakka seisahtuu syyskuussa.

Raide-Jokeria urakoivan allianssin projektipäällikkö YIT:n Ari Bergström laskee, että tähän mennessä lisäkustannuksia on veronmaksajille kertynyt valitusten vuoksi jo puoli miljoonaa euroa, ja summa nousee 3,5 miljoonaan euroon, vaikkei lisävalituksia enää tulisi."_

Tämä on toki urakoitsijan näkemys asiasta, mutta toisaalta siellä päässä mahdolliset lisäkustannukset ensimmäisenä näkyvätkin. En osaa arvioida, millainen valitus voitaisiin katsoa perusteettomaksi ja ollaanko tässä Patterimäen tapauksessa lähelläkään sellaista tapausta, mutta varmaankin tuon 3,5 miljoonaa euroa olisi voinut käyttää johonkin hyödyllisempäänkin - varsinkin korona-aikoina tuollaiselle rahamäärälle olisi varmasti paljonkin käyttöä.

----------


## Makke93

> KHO ei antanut valituslupaa Patterinmäen länsipuolelle, eli nyt koko osuus on mahdollista toteuttaa. Ikävää että viherhörhöt saivat venytettyä prosessia näin pitkään, mutta nyt onneksi päästään eteenpäin.


Ehdin jo luulla, että KHO oli ottanut asian käsittelyyn, kun valitusluvan hausta oli vierähtänyt yli kuukausi. 

Näiden kutsuminen viherhörhöiksi antaa sivusta seuraajalle kuvan, että tässä olisi ollut oikea, vaikka ehkä väärin suunnattu huoli liito-oravista. Ja ettei niitä käytetty vain keppihevosena, kuten lintujen pesintää valituskierteen alussa. Toivon mukaan projektissa on nyt otettu opiksi eikä jäädä odottelemaan seuraavaa valitusta mistä lie harvinaiskasvista, kun kerran puskurit on syöty.


Asiasta toiseen, Maaherrantien rakentaminen alkaa 1.3 ja 550 siirtyy poikkeusreitille, josta se ei enää palaa ennen kuin mennään jo kiskoja pitkin. Eli jos haluaa kokea sen vielä kerran bussin kyydissä niin aikaa on enää viikko.

----------


## MJG

> Joulukuussa 2020 julkaistussa HS:n erikoisartikkelissa mainittiin seuraavaa: 
> 
> _"PATTERIMÄELLÄ Raide-Jokeri on saanut poikkeusluvan puunkaatoa varten, mutta päätöksestä voidaan valittaa. Jos näin käy, tunneliurakka seisahtuu syyskuussa.
> 
> Raide-Jokeria urakoivan allianssin projektipäällikkö YIT:n Ari Bergström laskee, että tähän mennessä lisäkustannuksia on veronmaksajille kertynyt valitusten vuoksi jo puoli miljoonaa euroa, ja summa nousee 3,5 miljoonaan euroon, vaikkei lisävalituksia enää tulisi."_
> 
> Tämä on toki urakoitsijan näkemys asiasta, mutta toisaalta siellä päässä mahdolliset lisäkustannukset ensimmäisenä näkyvätkin. En osaa arvioida, millainen valitus voitaisiin katsoa perusteettomaksi ja ollaanko tässä Patterimäen tapauksessa lähelläkään sellaista tapausta, mutta varmaankin tuon 3,5 miljoonaa euroa olisi voinut käyttää johonkin hyödyllisempäänkin - varsinkin korona-aikoina tuollaiselle rahamäärälle olisi varmasti paljonkin käyttöä.


Mainittu spekulatiivinen summa ei synny valituksista, jotka ovat normaalia peruskauraa, vaan taitamattomasta suunnittelusta, joka ei ole ottanut valitusten mahdollisuutta huomioon.

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin sivulla on tiedote, että Patterimäen länsipuolen rakentaminen alkoi viime maanantaina puunkaadoilla https://raidejokeri.info/patterimaen...tyot-alkoivat/

----------


## late-

> Mainittu spekulatiivinen summa ei synny valituksista, jotka ovat normaalia peruskauraa, vaan taitamattomasta suunnittelusta, joka ei ole ottanut valitusten mahdollisuutta huomioon.


Patterimäen tapauksessa käytetty valitusreitti on täysin uusi. Eräänlainen innovaatio siis. Taitavakaan suunnittelija ei käytännössä pysty varautumaan sellaiseen, mistä kenelläkään ei ole aiempaa kokemusta. Normaaleihin asemakaavan valitusaikoihin oli toki varauduttu ja ne valituskierrokset käytiinkin aikataulujen puitteissa. Kuten myös yleiskaavan valituskierrokset ennen asemakaavaa.

Innovaatio oli siis vaatia työmaan käynnistyessä Ely-keskukselta kiireellistä toimenpidekieltoa ja valittaa siitä, ettei toimenpidekieltoa määrätty.

Jatkossakaan tämän valitusriskin poistamiseen ei olisi juuri muuta keinoa kuin kaataa puut pari vuotta ennen töiden suunniteltua aloitusta, mikä olisi monella muulla tavalla ongelmallista. Tai sitten varsinaisen rakentamisen aikatauluun pitäisi lisätä pari vuotta ylimääräistä.

----------


## Makke93

Jäät oli jalkakäytäviltä sulanut sen verran, että pääsin eilen tekemään kävelylenkin katsomaan töiden etenemistä Patterimäen länsipuolelta, kun sieltä ei projekti itse ole kuvia julkaissut.

Tuli otettua pari kuvaa ihmetellessä. Näkymä työmaan länsipäästä
Keskiosasta kuvat 1 ja 2 sekä Puita aidattuna työmaan varrella ja tunnelin tulevan läntisen suuaukon paikka

Lisäksi otin kuvia mäen itäiseltä puolelta työmaan keskivaiheilta 1 2 ja 3 sekä näkymän Pitäjänmäentieltä

----------


## Makke93

Projektin sivulla ilmoitettiin eilen, että rakentamishommissa on päästy puoleenväliin. Lisäksi kerrottiin tavoitteena olevan, että vuoden lopussa olisi rataa valmiina noin 20km.

Aika pitkään saa valmis rata seisoa käyttämättömänä, kun koeajot on tarkoitus aloittaa vasta 2023.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Projektin sivulla ilmoitettiin eilen, että rakentamishommissa on päästy puoleenväliin. Lisäksi kerrottiin tavoitteena olevan, että vuoden lopussa olisi rataa valmiina noin 20km.
> 
> Aika pitkään saa valmis rata seisoa käyttämättömänä, kun koeajot on tarkoitus aloittaa vasta 2023.


No en nyt sanoisi, että se kauhean kauaa seisoisi käyttämättömänä. Jos puoleenväliin pääsyyn on mennyt 1v9kk, ja 2019-2020 talvi ei ollut kummoinen, niin voisi kuvitella, että lopun rakentamiseen menee noin 2 vuotta. Siinä ollaankin jo 2023 puolella, jolloin onkin tarkoitus aloittaa käyttöönottotestit ja koeliikenne.

----------


## samulih

> Projektin sivulla ilmoitettiin eilen, että rakentamishommissa on päästy puoleenväliin. Lisäksi kerrottiin tavoitteena olevan, että vuoden lopussa olisi rataa valmiina noin 20km.
> 
> Aika pitkään saa valmis rata seisoa käyttämättömänä, kun koeajot on tarkoitus aloittaa vasta 2023.


Elizbeth Line:n rakentamista Lontoossa jo ihmisiän seuranneeena parempi sanoa että hyvä että ei ole kiire, toisaalta luulisin että iso töisiä ja vaikeita paikkoja vielä tekemättä joten eiköhän tässä aika käytetä aika hyvin.

----------


## Makke93

Jokerin instagramissa https://www.picuki.com/media/2597325642608679962 on eiliseltä kuvia ajolankojen asentamisesta. Paikkaa ei ole mainittu muuten kuin, että on Espoon puolella, mutta vaikuttaisi olevan Vaisalantien varressa ja Kehä I:llä olevan sepeliradan eteläpäässä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään huomasin Haagan liikenneympyrässä, että autoliikenne oli ohjattu Eliel Saarisen tietä Etelä-Haagaan uutta reittiä. Ei sinänsä liity rakentamiseen.

----------


## Makke93

Espoon twittertili kertoo, että rataa on nyt valmiina 17,5km https://twitter.com/EspooEsbo/status...75886753628160

Maassa rataa on enemmän, sillä Raidejokerin youtube sivuilla julkaistujen syyskuun alun minikopterivideoista mitaten täysin radatonta osuutta on enää 4,4km ja lisäksi puuttuu toiseen suuntaan raiteet 200m pituudelta Pitäjänmäentieltä. Saa nähdä onko vuoden lopussa valmista vain 20km, kuten aikaisemmin on arvioitu.

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin uutiset kirjoittaa, että Patterimäen tunnelin valituksista koitui 3,2M lisäkustannukset. https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/4556987

Artikkelissa mainitaan myös, että Patterimäen puistossa on nyt päästy etenemään ratatöihin asti.

----------


## Makke93

Raide-Jokerin rakentamisesta on valmiina 90%. https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...syksylla-2022/

Kiskot saadaan valmiiksi kokonaisuudessaan syksyyn mennessä ja silloin alkaa myös tekninen koeliikenne. Varsinaisen liikenteen aloittamisajankohdaksi sanotaan edelleen 2024, eli yli vuosi koeliikennettä. Vissiin rajoittava tekijä on sarjavaunujen saapuminen tehtaalta, kun Otanmäeltä ei kantakaupunki-Articejakaan saatu parhaimmillaan kuin 30 kappaletta 16 kuukaudessa ja ne olivat pienempiä vaunuja.

----------


## 339-DF

Sarjavaunujahan ei tarvita täyttä sarjaa, jotta koeliikenteen voi aloittaa. Voihan sitä ajaa vaikka 10 tai 15 minuutin vuorovälillä matkustajien kanssa, jolloin bussiliikennekin vielä säilyy rinnalla jollain volyymillä.

Suurempi ongelma taitaa tulla kuljettajista. Nythän PSKL:lla on erittäin heikko kuljettajatilanne jo valmiiksi. Pitäisi kouluttaa kohtuullisen nopeasti kuljettajia poislähteneiden tilalle, ylityöpaineen lievittämiseksi ja sitten vielä jokerille.

----------


## Makke93

Varsinaisen liikenteen alkuun ei tarvita edes kaikkia, kun HSL:n toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmassa bussilinja loppuu vaunujen riittäessä 7,5 minuutin vuoroväliin. Mutta meinaan, että se olisi rajoittava tekijä virallisen, eikä matkustajakoeliikenteen alun aikaistamiselle edelleen alkuvuodesta 2024. Varikon hankesuunnitelmassa vaunujen saapuminen oli aikataulutettu alkamaan nyt syksyllä ja jatkumaan kesäkuuhun 2024 sekä silloin vuoden alussa olisi vaunuja vasta 22, joista pari pois koska niitä ei ole ehditty ottaa käyttöön, josta saadaan 7,5min liikenteen tarvitsemat 18 vaunua ja pari varalla.

----------


## Makke93

Raide-jokerin raiteet on saatu valmiiksi https://raidejokeri.info/raide-joker...t-nyt-valmiit/

Viimeiset raiteet asennettiin Varikkotielle, eli ilmeiseti näkyvissä olemattomat Patterimäen tunnelin raiteet olivat olleet valmiita jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... eli ilmeiseti näkyvissä olemattomat Patterimäen tunnelin raiteet olivat olleet valmiita jo aikaisemmin.


On olleet valmiit jo ainakin kesäkuun alkupuolella.

----------


## EVhki

Maunulassa alkanut purkutyöt. Betonirakenne ei täyttänyt laatuvaatimuksia. Juttuun on myös lipsahtanut Raide-Jokerin avajaisvuodeksi 2026.

----------


## Makke93

Siellä rupee kommentit paikallislehdessä olemaan iltapäivälehtitasoa jo. Kuulemma ei enää osata mitään, kun 25 kilometrin pituisella projektilla menee yksi betonivalu pieleen. Ja kuka johtaa Kaupunkiympäristön toimialaa, kun tällaista pääsee tapahtumaan, ikään kuin tämä olisi suoraan kaupungin rakentamishommaa eikä allianssin alaisena. Ja kaikkea muuta höttöä, kuten ratikkaradat joudutaan kaivamaan ylös parin vuoden välein painumisen takia.

----------


## Melamies

> Siellä rupee kommentit paikallislehdessä olemaan iltapäivälehtitasoa jo. Kuulemma ei enää osata mitään, kun 25 kilometrin pituisella projektilla menee yksi betonivalu pieleen. Ja kuka johtaa Kaupunkiympäristön toimialaa, kun tällaista pääsee tapahtumaan, ikään kuin tämä olisi suoraan kaupungin rakentamishommaa eikä allianssin alaisena. Ja kaikkea muuta höttöä, kuten ratikkaradat joudutaan kaivamaan ylös parin vuoden välein painumisen takia.


Olihan itse uutisessa sössimisen avainsana (YIT), ei kannata lukea tuon uutisen kommentteja.

----------


## Makke93

Raide-Jokerin varikko on saatu valmiiksi. https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/raide...aseId=69950433  Koeliikenne on suoritettu varikon alueella ja varsinaisen radan koeliikenne aloitetaan marraskuussa.

Sähkeessä sanotaan myös, että toisen vaunun odotetaan saapuvan varikolle syyskuun aikana ja loput tulevat "noin kahden viikon välein" ja tilaus saadaan päätökseen keväällä 2024, eli ainakaan vielä ei vaikuta olevan tietoa isommista myöhästymisistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raide-Jokerin varikko on saatu valmiiksi. https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/raide...aseId=69950433  Koeliikenne on suoritettu varikon alueella ja varsinaisen radan koeliikenne aloitetaan marraskuussa.
> 
> Sähkeessä sanotaan myös, että toisen vaunun odotetaan saapuvan varikolle syyskuun aikana ja loput tulevat "noin kahden viikon välein" ja tilaus saadaan päätökseen keväällä 2024, eli ainakaan vielä ei vaikuta olevan tietoa isommista myöhästymisistä.


Tässä vielä tämän hetken tarkempi toimitusaikataulu. Vaunujen puolesta matkustajaliikenteen voi hyvin aloittaa tammikuussa 2024. Radan puolesta, ja vaunujenkin, voisi aloittaa aiemminkin, mutta Höselin taloustilanne ei taida sellaista puoltaa.
601		2021
602606	2022
607616	16/2023
617624	712/2023
625629	2024

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tässä vielä tämän hetken tarkempi toimitusaikataulu. Vaunujen puolesta matkustajaliikenteen voi hyvin aloittaa tammikuussa 2024. Radan puolesta, ja vaunujenkin, voisi aloittaa aiemminkin, mutta Höselin taloustilanne ei taida sellaista puoltaa.
> 601		2021
> 602606	2022
> 607616	16/2023
> 617624	712/2023
> 625629	2024


Onko ajolangat asennettuna koko matkalta? Pitkussa näytti vielä tänään olevan puutteiita

----------


## Makke93

> Onko ajolangat asennettuna koko matkalta? Pitkussa näytti vielä tänään olevan puutteiita


Keskiviikkona puuttui vielä Maarintie 4:n kohdalta Keilaniemeen päin ainakin Otarantaan asti, mahdollisesti Keilaniemeenkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko ajolangat asennettuna koko matkalta? Pitkussa näytti vielä tänään olevan puutteiita


Kesäkauden 2022 aikana ilmajohtimia on asennettu aktiivisesti huomattavan suurella osalla Raide-Jokeria varsinkin Helsingin puolella. Espoossa keskeneräisiä paikkoja on ollut oikeastaan vain linjan Keilaniemen päässä Otaniemi mukaanlukien.

Raide-Jokerin linjaus risteää erikoiskuljetuksillekin tarkoitettuja reittejä muutamissa paikoissa. Niihin sijoitetaan / on sijoitettu raitiovaunusta varoittava liikennemerkki lisäkilpineen. Lisäkilpi kertoo suurimman turvallisen vapaan korkeuden ilmajohdon kohdalla. Esimerkkikuva.

EDIT: Tarkennus sanamuodossa

----------


## anttiti

> Onko ajolangat asennettuna koko matkalta? Pitkussa näytti vielä tänään olevan puutteiita


Liikennevalot kun saataisiin vielä käyttöön olisi kelpo homma.

----------


## 8.6

> Tässä vielä tämän hetken tarkempi toimitusaikataulu. Vaunujen puolesta matkustajaliikenteen voi hyvin aloittaa tammikuussa 2024. Radan puolesta, ja vaunujenkin, voisi aloittaa aiemminkin, mutta Höselin taloustilanne ei taida sellaista puoltaa.


Taitaa kuljettajapulakin tämän estää. Olisi järjetöntä vähentää kantakaupungin raitioliikennnettä, jotta Raide-Jokeri saataisiin avattua muutamaa kuukautta aiemmin. Toivottavasti tammikuuksi saadaan koulutettua riittävästi kuljettajia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Taitaa kuljettajapulakin tämän estää. Olisi järjetöntä vähentää kantakaupungin raitioliikennnettä, jotta Raide-Jokeri saataisiin avattua muutamaa kuukautta aiemmin. Toivottavasti tammikuuksi saadaan koulutettua riittävästi kuljettajia.


Sanoisin, että joo ja ei. PSKL:lla on noin 50 kuljettajan vaje. Jokerille tarvitaan sata kuljettajaa. Kyllä tuo määrä (150) ehditään kouluttaa, jos pannaan toimeen. Mutta onko siihen tahtoa? Tähän mennessä ei oikein näytä siltä.

PSKL kouluttaa huomiotaherättävän verkkaisesti ja taloudellisissa vaikeuksissa rämpivä Höseli ei liene yhä vaan jatkuvista hätätila-aikatauluista kovin pahoillaan. Kaipa sieltä suunnasta olisi kuulunut enemmän nurinaa, jos haluaisivat palauttaa vuorovälejä normaaliaikoihin.

PSKL:n olisi tarkoitus saada ennen vuodenvaihdetta noin 30 kuljettajaa riviin. Periaatteessa vähän yli, mutta osa kurssilaisista on kyllä vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä poistunut vahvuudesta, ja varmasti kuljettajia lähtee muutenkin. Tuo määrä riittänee kuitenkin toistaiseksi ihan hyvin. Vaunujakaan ei taida olla ihan ylenmäärin liikaa, sillä henkilöstöä on lähtenyt yhtiöittämisen myötä myös huollon puolelta.

Tuo Jokerin sata perustuu 5 min vuoroväliin, ja nyt jo tiedämme vaunujen toimitusaikataulun perusteella, ettei tammikuussa 2024 voida niin tiheällä vuorovälillä liikennöidä. En toisaalta usko, että siihen on tarvettakaan. Jos ajatellaan, että aloitusvuoroväli olisi 10 minuuttia, niin kuljettajatarve puolittuisi. Jos kuitenkin liikennöitäisiin 7,5 min vuorovälillä, tarvittaisiin 75 kuljettajaa, noin karkeasti.

----------


## canis lupus

Ei ole ongelma. Kantakaupungissa voidaan ajaa linjan 10X tapaan Sprintereillä

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Ei ole ongelma. Kantakaupungissa voidaan ajaa linjan 10X tapaan Sprintereillä


No Pikku-Huopaladessa on Mansku ja Vihdintie kävelymatkan päässä, niin ei ole Sprintereissä paljoa matkustajia.

----------


## citybus

> Ei ole ongelma. Kantakaupungissa voidaan ajaa linjan 10X tapaan Sprintereillä


Kuinkahan vaikeaa olisi taas ollut rakentaa samassa projektissa kiskot Korppaanmäentieltä Vanhan Turun maantien kautta kiinni Jokeriin? Olisi saatu vaikka vetäistyä 10 Pajamäkeen asti samalla ja yhteys Kantakaupungin verkkoon, vaikka, tiedän, täysin eri vaunuthan tuolla Jokerilla ajavat.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Kuinkahan vaikeaa olisi taas ollut rakentaa samassa projektissa kiskot Korppaanmäentieltä Vanhan Turun maantien kautta kiinni Jokeriin? Olisi saatu vaikka vetäistyä 10 Pajamäkeen asti samalla ja yhteys Kantakaupungin verkkoon, vaikka, tiedän, täysin eri vaunuthan tuolla Jokerilla ajavat.


Oon samaa mieltä. Mutta eipä ne HSL:llä tajua mitään. Ruskeasuon uudessa hallissa (rakenteilla) voisi siten säilyttää osaa Jokeriratikoistakin

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei ole ongelma. Kantakaupungissa voidaan ajaa linjan 10X tapaan Sprintereillä


Meinaatko, että ensin kurjistetaan ratikkaliikennettä hätätila-aikatauluilla niin surkeaksi, ettei kukaan viitsi sitä ratikkaa enää odotella, ja sitten ne voidaankin jo vaihtaa pakuihin?  :Very Happy: 




> Kuinkahan vaikeaa olisi taas ollut rakentaa samassa projektissa kiskot Korppaanmäentieltä Vanhan Turun maantien kautta kiinni Jokeriin? Olisi saatu vaikka vetäistyä 10 Pajamäkeen asti samalla ja yhteys Kantakaupungin verkkoon, vaikka, tiedän, täysin eri vaunuthan tuolla Jokerilla ajavat.


Yhdysraiteen piti tulla Oulunkyläntielle, mutta eipä sille ollut rahaa. Jokeri on pysynyt budjetissaan hienosti, mutta ei se ihan itsestään ole tapahtunut. Sieltä on napsittu pois yhtä sun toista.

Jokerin radalle voi aivan hyvin ajaa kantakaupungin kalustolla, tosin sinne on tehty huvin ja näön vuoksi yksi keskilaituripysäkki, joka on juuri Pajamäen pysäkki (sillä on muistaakseni joku muu nimi, mutta kuitenkin).




> Oon samaa mieltä. Mutta eipä ne HSL:llä tajua mitään. Ruskeasuon uudessa hallissa (rakenteilla) voisi siten säilyttää osaa Jokeriratikoistakin


Mä kyllä mielellään haukun Höseliä, kun siihen on aihetta, mutta tässä kohtaa ei voi kyllä sitä syyttää. Kaupungit niitä raiteita omilla päätöksillään rakentaa.

Jokerin varikon sijoittuminen linjan toiseen päähän on kyllä aikamoisen kallis ratkaisu. Kallista on myös ajaa Laajasalon vaunut Ruskeasuolta käsin, mutta niin siinä käy nyt, kun Laajasalon varikko säästettiin pois (ja tuo on laskettu halvemmaksi kuin Laajasalon varikon tekeminen, eli kyllä niitä on verrattu).

----------


## Makke93

> Yhdysraiteen piti tulla Oulunkyläntielle, mutta eipä sille ollut rahaa. Jokeri on pysynyt budjetissaan hienosti, mutta ei se ihan itsestään ole tapahtunut. Sieltä on napsittu pois yhtä sun toista.


Yhdysraiteet Koskelasta taisivat olla poistettu jo ennen rakentamisen aloittamista, kun hankesuunnitelman päivitystä hyväksyttiin keväällä 2019. Muistaakseni 2018 jokerivaunun maketin esittelytilaisuudessa kaupungin suunnittelija selitti, että pääasiallinen yhteys kantakaupungin verkolle tulee olemaan Vihdintien ratikka. 




> Kuinkahan vaikeaa olisi taas ollut rakentaa samassa projektissa kiskot Korppaanmäentieltä Vanhan Turun maantien kautta kiinni Jokeriin? Olisi saatu vaikka vetäistyä 10 Pajamäkeen asti samalla ja yhteys Kantakaupungin verkkoon, vaikka, tiedän, täysin eri vaunuthan tuolla Jokerilla ajavat.





> Jokerin radalle voi aivan hyvin ajaa kantakaupungin kalustolla, tosin sinne on tehty huvin ja näön vuoksi yksi keskilaituripysäkki, joka on juuri Pajamäen pysäkki (sillä on muistaakseni joku muu nimi, mutta kuitenkin).


Kyllä tuo Pajamäen eli Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkki näyttää ainakin Rattivaunun kuvissa olevan ihan perinteinen. https://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema...IMG_21244A.jpg Takkatien ja Kutomotien eivät näytä olevan myöskään saarimallisia, vaan jopa limitettyjä, vaikkakin Kutomotien länsipuolella rata haarautuu puurivin kummallekin puolelle pysäkkialueella, mikä hämää. Muuta estettä ei siis ole kuin silmukan saaminen jonnekkin Pajamäkeen ja miten paikalliset suhtautuvat, kun ei lisärataa kuitenkaan haluta tehdä ilman bussilinjojen muutoksia ja lisärakentamista.

Tosin sitten on sellainen ongelma, että Helsingin suunnittelukapasiteetti vaikuttaa olevan täysin käytössä jo. Tuohon varikkohommaan sitä tuskin olisi saanut, kun se on tuplasti lisää verrattuna nyt rakennettavaan ja uusittavaan rataan verrattuna. Erikseen on myös aika paha. Jokerin jälkeen piti käynnistyä Vihdintien ratikan rakentaminen, mutta ei sen suunnittelusta ole kuulunut mitään yleissuunnitelman jälkeen. Se kai odottaa Mannerheimintien peruskorjausta. Samoin Viiman yleissuunnitelma on jäänyt jonnekkin. Sen piti alkaa Kruunusiltojen jälkeen 2027, mutta nyt onkin Kruunusillat hajotettu useampaan osaan ja radanparannus Hakaniemestä Länsiterminaaliin tehdään ensin. Mihin väliin uuden yhdysraiteen Vihdintien alkua saisi mahtumaan, kun lisäksi on muutkin ratojen peruskorjaukset ja pienet laajennukset. 




> Jokerin varikon sijoittuminen linjan toiseen päähän on kyllä aikamoisen kallis ratkaisu. Kallista on myös ajaa Laajasalon vaunut Ruskeasuolta käsin, mutta niin siinä käy nyt, kun Laajasalon varikko säästettiin pois (ja tuo on laskettu halvemmaksi kuin Laajasalon varikon tekeminen, eli kyllä niitä on verrattu).


Ei kai Laajasalon linjoja ole tarkoitus ajaa Ruskeasuolta kuin vain mikäli Koskela uudelleenrakentaminen on vielä kesken, kun ollaan valmiita rupeamaan ekaa vaihetta liikennöimään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhdysraiteet Koskelasta taisivat olla poistettu jo ennen rakentamisen aloittamista, kun hankesuunnitelman päivitystä hyväksyttiin keväällä 2019.


Jep. En muista nähneeni koskaan edes liikennesuunnitelmatasoista kuvaa niistä. Liekö sellaista piirretykään.




> Muistaakseni 2018 jokerivaunun maketin esittelytilaisuudessa kaupungin suunnittelija selitti, että pääasiallinen yhteys kantakaupungin verkolle tulee olemaan Vihdintien ratikka.


Jep. Saa nähdä miten käy.




> Kyllä tuo Pajamäen eli Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkki näyttää ainakin Rattivaunun kuvissa olevan ihan perinteinen.


No tosiaan. Olenhan mäkin tuon nähnyt ihan livenä, olisi pitänyt muistaa. Sitä joskus suunniteltiin keskilaituriksi, olisikohan ollut yleissuunnitelman aikoihin. Muistan silloin harmitelleeni sitä. No, hyvä näin.




> Tosin sitten on sellainen ongelma, että Helsingin suunnittelukapasiteetti vaikuttaa olevan täysin käytössä jo. Tuohon varikkohommaan sitä tuskin olisi saanut, kun se on tuplasti lisää verrattuna nyt rakennettavaan ja uusittavaan rataan verrattuna. Erikseen on myös aika paha. Jokerin jälkeen piti käynnistyä Vihdintien ratikan rakentaminen, mutta ei sen suunnittelusta ole kuulunut mitään yleissuunnitelman jälkeen. Se kai odottaa Mannerheimintien peruskorjausta. Samoin Viiman yleissuunnitelma on jäänyt jonnekkin. Sen piti alkaa Kruunusiltojen jälkeen 2027, mutta nyt onkin Kruunusillat hajotettu useampaan osaan ja radanparannus Hakaniemestä Länsiterminaaliin tehdään ensin. Mihin väliin uuden yhdysraiteen Vihdintien alkua saisi mahtumaan, kun lisäksi on muutkin ratojen peruskorjaukset ja pienet laajennukset.


Mulla on omat arveluni ja epäilykseni näistä bulevardiratikoista, mutta katsotaan nyt. Olisihan se mukavaa, jos ainakin Vihdintie toteutuisi.




> Ei kai Laajasalon linjoja ole tarkoitus ajaa Ruskeasuolta kuin vain mikäli Koskela uudelleenrakentaminen on vielä kesken, kun ollaan valmiita rupeamaan ekaa vaihetta liikennöimään.


Lehdistötilaisuudessa 8.9. nimenomaan sanottiin, että Laajasalon liikenne ajetaan Ruskeasuolta käsin. Sitä en tiedä, miten pysyvä ratkaisu tuo on, jos nyt mikään on koskaan pysyvää. Ajattelin sen tarkoittavan lähinnä pitkiä vaunuja. Lyhyet olisi sentään järkevää ajaa Koskelasta ja siirtää sieltä Ruskeasuolle sellaisten linjojen liikennettä, jotka kulkevat länsipuolella kaupunkia.

Milloinkas Ruskeasuon pitäisi valmistua? Koskelaahan päästään rakentamaan vasta sen jälkeen, jos rahaa ja aitoa tarvetta silloin on. Jos Vihdintietä ei (silloin vielä) tule, niin tuleekohan Koskelaakaan.

----------


## hylje

Kauheaa räpellystä tää Helsingin kehittely. Valmis kaupunki tai jotain. Tulis jo se merenpinnan nousu ja hukuttaisi Helsinginniemen talot alleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä tuo Pajamäen eli Talin siirtolapuutarhan pysäkki näyttää ainakin Rattivaunun kuvissa olevan ihan perinteinen. https://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema...IMG_21244A.jpg Takkatien ja Kutomotien eivät näytä olevan myöskään saarimallisia, vaan jopa limitettyjä, vaikkakin Kutomotien länsipuolella rata haarautuu puurivin kummallekin puolelle pysäkkialueella, mikä hämää.


Kyllä se kuva on ihan aito eli normaalit reunalaiturit sinne on rakennettu.  :Smile: 

Pelkästään Vanhaa Turun maantietä pitkin ei kannata yrittää vetää (yhdys)raidetta Jokerille, koska Vanha Turun maantie ei yksinkertaisesti ulotu Jokerille saakka (kuvitellun linjauksen ensimmäiset metrit voisivat mennä VTm:nkin kautta). Vihdintien itäisin laita on omalla ajoradallaan ikään kuin Vanhan Turun maantien jatkeena, mutta on osa Vihdintietä. Vanha Turun maantie päättyy sinne, mistä kohtaa Vihdintien toisella puolella ikivanha valtatielinjaus jatkuu Vanhana viertotienä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kauheaa räpellystä tää Helsingin kehittely. Valmis kaupunki tai jotain. Tulis jo se merenpinnan nousu ja hukuttaisi Helsinginniemen talot alleen.


Mä olen mielestäni keskimääräistä kriittisempi keskustelija täällä, mutta ihan noin rajusti en sentään sanoisi  :Smile:  Meillä on kuitenkin tällä hetkellä päällä kolme suurta ratikkahanketta, joissa ratakilometrejä tulee aika komea määrä. Se on totta, että Laajasalo on pilattu kyllä kaikin keinoin, kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, mutta pelkästään sen toteutuminen, epäonnistuneenakin, on saavutus. Vallilanlaakson ratayhteydestä en ole löytänyt oikein mitään vikaa. Jokerillakin järjestelyt ovat aika hyvät, käytännössä siellä on kaksi asiaa pielessä, joista toisen voi korjata sitten, jos se alkaa aiheuttaa ongelmia.

Tällainen raitioteiden toinen tuleminen on hieno juttu. Se, jatkuuko renessanssi tämän ensi aallon jälkeen, jää nähtäväksi. Siitä minulla on epäilykseni, mutta toivon tietysti olevani väärässä. Vantaa taitaa kyllä ratikkansa tehdä, ainakin siellä ollaan hyvin yksityiskohtaisella tasolla suunnittelussa.

----------


## j-lu

Talojen rakentamisestahan se raitioteiden rakentaminen riippuu, koska taloudellisesti muita toimivia yhtälöitä ei ole. Jos kaupunkiasumisen kysyntä jatkuu, niin bulevardeja aletaan toteuttaa, koska tarvitaan tonttimaata raiteiden varresta. Mutta jos kaupunkimaisen asumisen kysyntä hyytyy, hyytyy myös talojen rakentaminen ja tonttien kysyntä raiteiden varresta. Pelkästään liikenteen kehittämisen vuoksi kiskoja ei saada vedetyksi. Eikä ole tarvekaan.

Toinen asia on sitten se, että tälläisissa buumeissa Helsinki hosuu raiteita niin moneen suuntaan, että kaupunkia ei oikein synny riittävästi minnekään. Laajasalossa olisi täydennysrakentamisen varaa pariksi vuosikymmeneksi eteenpäin. Tai Herttoniemi - Siilitie - Itäkeskus käytävään mahtuisi Kalasataman verran asukkaita. Silti jo kovasti haaveillaan uusista raidekäytävistä.

----------


## hylje

Kysyntä ei ole ennenkään ollut riittävä painava syy rakentaa kaupunkia. 8000-10000/m2 neliöhinnat sata vuotta vanhassa talossa kuitataan vaan sillä että ei kaikkien ole pakko asua keskustassa (tai edes Helsingissä), meillä on näitä lähiöitä? Helsingin politiikka on vaan rikki ja metsäläiset vallassa.

----------


## EVhki

HS uutisoi ilkivallasta Raide-Jokerin työmailla ja jo luovutetuilla osuuksilla.

----------


## Jusa

> Yhdysraiteet Koskelasta taisivat olla poistettu jo ennen rakentamisen aloittamista, kun hankesuunnitelman päivitystä hyväksyttiin keväällä 2019. Muistaakseni 2018 jokerivaunun maketin esittelytilaisuudessa kaupungin suunnittelija selitti, että pääasiallinen yhteys kantakaupungin verkolle tulee olemaan Vihdintien ratikka.


Tämän hetken aikataulu Länsi-Helsingin linjalle eli Vihdintien ratikalle on noin vuosi 2030.
Se siitä yhdysraiteesta.
Riittää Rissaselle vaunusiirtoja!

----------

